# Does anyone take xanax?



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

I just got it prescribed to me and was wondering if anybody has/had any experience with it.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

simplynothing said:


> I just got it prescribed to me and was wondering if anybody has/had any experience with it.


Good for when you are in total crisis to pull you out of it. But absolutely terrible if you have to keep taking it constantly for more than a week. It is highly addictive and can end up exaserbating symptoms. I went quasi-psychotic on them.

In rare moderation only, that is my advice.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Im a Xanax user, its a very good medicine!
I would recommend it not to take it everyday (i began with 5 times a week and 2 days no xanax to prevent toleration and addiction)

Sadly i got really depressed and started taking them everyday to relax, and it works great!
But no doubt that my body is addicted...


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Xanax worked well with me. Took it years ago and no withdrawal when I quit.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

i got a few before, like just 5 20mg pills one day and they were fantastic, was able to relax and think clear and concentrate in college and talk to people with no anxiety. if you take a lot you will get a bit of memory loss but nothing that would bother you much, i need to get a few more to have for those days when you really dont need DP getting in your way.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I keep Xanax on hand to take as needed in the evening to wind down, but, sometimes it actually gives me some anxiety. Xanax seems to have anti-depressant qualities, which I've seen it described as having. I do like Klonopin better for calming the mind, though, but, it's more sedating.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I got it prescribed for this unbearable anxiety Ive been dealing with. I actually haven't even taken one yet. My anxiety has been at ease for these past couple days which is extremely odd. Ill let you know how it works when i take one.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Xanax might work for you or it might not. If it is not working, there are other options out there, like Clonazepam. I am a daily user of Xanax, I take it to stop the anxiety in its tracks. There is no benzo like Xanax to stop a panic attack cold. You will probably be sedated to some extent, that is the only side effect you will have, more than likely. YMMV


----------

